# php5-curl doesn't see autoconf version; error code 1.



## Boodlums (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried to install Wordpress, but php5-curl-5.4.3 doesn't see autconf-2.6.9 and fails. Here's the relevant part, with the proof that autoconf-2.6.9 exists at bottom.
(This is on FreeBSD 7.0, in case that's any factor.)

Notice that under "Patching" it says it's found, but under "Configuring" it's not.


```
===>  Extracting for wordpress-3.3.2,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for wordpress-3.3.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for wordpress-3.3.2,1
===>  Configuring for wordpress-3.3.2,1
===>  Installing for wordpress-3.3.2,1
===>   wordpress-3.3.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   wordpress-3.3.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/curl.so - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/curl.so in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for php5-curl-5.4.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.4.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php5-curl-5.4.3
===>   php5-curl-5.4.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-curl-5.4.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   php5-curl-5.4.3 depends on shared library: curl.6 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-curl-5.4.3
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20090626
Zend Module Api No:      20090626
Zend Extension Api No:   220090626
autoconf: required version 2.69 not found
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
ds#1:47am# /usr/ports/www/wordpress> which autoconf
/usr/local/bin/autoconf
ds#1:48am# /usr/ports/www/wordpress> autoconf --version
autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.69
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

Boodlums said:
			
		

> (This is on FreeBSD 7.0, in case that's any factor.)


Please update your system, 7.0 went End-Of-Life in 2009. I suggest updating to 7.4.


----------

